# The $5 Raspberry Pi Zero released



## quagmire (Nov 27, 2015)

Comes free with the next issue of MagPi. What a time to be alive!


Source

*www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-zero/










[youtube]NFFQmdUc5Vg[/youtube]





[youtube]o5vQGd-jZSQ[/youtube]




More source

Raspberry Pi Releases Tiny $5 Computer: Model Zero | Make:

Pi Zero: A full Raspberry Pi for just $5 | Ars Technica


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow. When does this come to India?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2015)

Does it support 1080p video decoding ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2015)

It does seem to have 1080p output, though playing a fHD video would be highly unstable. Forget browser YT playback entirely. 
Though it's not meant to do those things.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Though it's not meant to do those things.


It's the breakthrough in torrents. Torrents everywhere !


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2015)

Not having ethernet is also a downside.. The only way to even connect it to a PC is by a wifi dongle, which u have to purchase


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

Perhaps they had to sacrifice ethernet to reduce size and cost.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2015)

Is it possible to set up a wired LAN via USB ?
Also what is the max speed of the USB provided ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2015)

quagmire said:


> Comes free with the next issue of MagPi. What a time to be alive!



Is it applicable for the digital MagPi too?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Is it possible to set up a wired LAN via USB ?
> Also what is the max speed of the USB provided ?



USB does not support gigabit bandwidth like Ethernet.


----------



## icebags (Nov 27, 2015)

interesting news, now i must wait for it to be available in india.  i guess $5 will still be priced < 1k here.

any idea when they will come here ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2015)

[YouTube]Q8GZr2fyUY0[/youtube]


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2015)

icebags said:


> interesting news, now i must wait for it to be available in india.  i guess $5 will still be priced < 1k here.
> 
> any idea when they will come here ?



It was priced 1.2 K on element14 site. Anyway in it is sold out everywhere it seems.


----------



## icebags (Nov 28, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> It was priced 1.2 K on element14 site. Anyway in it is sold out everywhere it seems.



that is the strange issue, i did never get how these businessmen can 3 fold the price and sell a < 350/- stuff for 1.2k/-. sux. 

however i have also come to know about this CHIP kickstarter project, a 9$ computer, essentially in the similar league to pi zero, but with more hardware peripherals. 

advantage of CHIP over zero pi :

# has on board flash storage.
# on board wifi & BT4.0 
# more video o/p option via composite port
# full size usb port
# pre populated female headers.

but the problem is their production line seems somewhat full, if ordered now, they will ship in feb. and their intl shipping is quite expensive - something between $20-$50. 


[YOUTUBE]XkfBWAJ7kbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2015)

^^ great news. Going to wait for CHiP to be available here.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2015)

perhaps the higher 1.2k price is because of custom/import duty 
still its sad that we always get stuff at 3x the price


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ great news. Going to wait for CHiP to be available here.



it won't be, unless someone purchases in bulk and resells them in ebay. cause it's a kickstarter project sale - designed by enthusiasts, sold to supporters on preorder basis.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2015)

I can wait ... for something good to come


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2015)

How about searching in aliexpress?


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2015)

how about Digit releases a special edition and bundle this $5 beauty. They can price the mag Rs. 500 - 550 for a special ed. on raspbian pi with only one DVD with tool, tutorial, os and everything useful for raspberry and raspbian. If it's possible it would be a great surprise for the new year even if they releases the mag on the mid of jan 16.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about Digit releases a special edition and bundle this $5 beauty. They can price the mag Rs. 500 - 550 for a special ed. on raspbian pi with only one DVD with tool, tutorial, os and everything useful for raspberry and raspbian. If it's possible it would be a great surprise for the new year even if they releases the mag on the mid of jan 16.



OMG.. that sounds like an Exciting plan.

If anything else, "Open Source For You" might want to do it more than Digit. But if Digit can pull this off, that would be Very exciting.

Tagging [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] for this idea.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> OMG.. that sounds like an Exciting plan.
> 
> If anything else, "Open Source For You" might want to do it more than Digit. But if Digit can pull this off, that would be Very exciting.
> 
> Tagging    [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] for this idea.



i am absolutely willing to spend as much for the issue, if digit bundles a zero pi. but not sure if   [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] can manage that with imports duties and everything within the price limit. 

the thing + a pi hand book / guide will be awesome !


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup duties suck. Let me check anyway.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about Digit releases a special edition and bundle this $5 beauty. They can price the mag Rs. 500 - 550 for a special ed. on raspbian pi with only one DVD with tool, tutorial, os and everything useful for raspberry and raspbian. If it's possible it would be a great surprise for the new year even if they releases the mag on the mid of jan 16.


++++++++++++++++++++++11111111111111111111111111111............................
That's you, our friend [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],with a brilliant idea,which didn't occured to  anyone.
So  you are on the top with full gear, [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION].
I AM IN...AND READY FOR THAT ISSUE(IF DIGIT MANAGEMENT WISHES SO!)...
Thank You,Friend.


----------



## terminal (Dec 16, 2015)

that's sounds amazing if digit can do this I can pay as much as 800inr for that edition


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am in as well....


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION],

If it is not feasible to distribute with the mag itself, you could provide them as gifts for subscription or to people who pre-order certain issues.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 18, 2015)

^ +1000 to above posts


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++11111111111111111111111111111............................
> That's you, our friend [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],with a brilliant idea,which didn't occured to  anyone.
> So  you are on the top with full gear, [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION].
> I AM IN...AND READY FOR THAT ISSUE(IF DIGIT MANAGEMENT WISHES SO!)...
> Thank You,Friend.



Thanks for the complements.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION],
> 
> If it is not feasible to distribute with the mag itself, you could provide them as gifts for subscription or to people who pre-order certain issues.



I also think so .. I'm in for pre order special edition .. or digit can advertise this on their some upcoming issuess and release a special pre booking / pre order edition with pi zero. This will draw a lot more attention and attraction.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2015)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the complements.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Not at all a problem for most of us thinking alike...
Requesting [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] and the Digit management to consider our suggestions.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a brilliant idea. Many will be looking forward to get their hands for such an issue from digit.
Hope digit considers this idea.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 28, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 28, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Any updates?


Still now none.


----------



## Jaykiller (Mar 27, 2016)

Going to get One  Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2016)

Jaykiller said:


> Going to get One  Thanks for the knowledge



best of luck.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2016)

From where?


----------

